# mpeg2 in premiere pro



## Bizzinho (14. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen 
Also, ich habe ne ziemliche stange an Problemen, daher versuche ich zuerst mal, die Rahmenbedingungen zu schildern:

Ich bin aufgrund von Geldmangel dazu gezwungen, noch mit einer 'alten' analogen Handycam zu filmen. Da ich aber keinerlei Handwerkszeug zur non-digitalen Bearbeitung dieser Aufnahmen habe, muss ich wiederum das ganze auf meinen PC überspielen um es hier in einem dazu geeigneten Programm (neuerdings Adobe Premiere Pro) zu bearbeiten. 

Das analoge Signal schreibt meine TV-Karte (eine Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-250) nun in ein mpeg-format um. Und hier ist schon das erste meiner Probleme: Das mitgelieferte Programm ist meiner Meinung nach schlecht, weil ich keine differenzierte einstellungen machen kann. Mir bleibt schliesslich die wahl zwischen SVCD und VCD (die anderen formate sind für micht nicht brauchbar), sprich mpeg2 und mpeg1. Andere, freeware-programme, die ich bisher getestet habe (es waren mind. 5, ich weiss nicht mehr alle namen), erkannten das s-video-signal gar nicht, also blieb mir trotz allem nichts anderes übrig, als doch das default-programm von Hauppauge zu benutzen.Nun gut.

Da mpeg1 kein echter augenschmaus ist, lag die entscheidung nahe, mpeg2 zu benutzen, aber wenn ich dieses 'recoredete' file in premiere importieren will, bekomm ich ein schnödes "unsupported audio rate in file" zur antwort. 

Frage: Gibt es hierzu irgendeine Lösung? ich bin gar nicht interessiert an dem audio-file, also wär auch der verlust desselbigen nicht tragisch. ich will nur das filmmaterial. 

Ich habe versucht die mpeg2-formate mit xmpeg in avi zu 'verwandeln', aber es blieben hässliche verzerrungen bei jeder bewegung

Und noch eine Frage, die mich als Premiere- beschäftigt und für die ich keine antwort gefunden habe:  als ich versuchte, dass vcd-file zu bearbeiten, fing mein preview-fenster an zu spinnen: jedes mal, wenn eigentlich der von mir gewählte abschnitt des clips erscheinen müsste, zeigt mir das preview-fenster  den gesamten clip vom in-point des abschnitts bis zum schluss im zeitraffer... wenn ich den film jedoch exportiere ist alles wieder normal...  weiss jemand, warum?

Ich hoffe, irgendjemand kann mir helfen. Im sonstigen www hab ich nämlich keine antworten auf meine fragen gefunden 

Thx im voraus
Bizzinho


----------

